
Why is Facebook instant article so fast? - eddylg
How to architect the system to attain such lighting fast speed?
======
yrezgui
I didn't have a look yet but I guess it's a combinaison of removing all
secondary content (ads, comments, etc.), compressing images, cache all the
assets in all Facebook CDNs and saving them offline based on your favorite and
popular news websites among your friends on a background process.

------
brudgers
My understanding is that Facebook is increasingly moving towards a functional
representation of state akin to event sourcing and gleaning performance via
the "micro services" approach and one way data flows the paradigm facilitates.

